# Surface Preparation Standards ( Sand Blasting )



## رائد حيران (31 مايو 2011)

تحتوي هذه الملفات على معلومات مفيدة في مجال الفحص الهندسي لأسطح الصفائح المعدنية التي يتم تنظيفها بالعصف الرملي , ارجو ان يستفاد منها الجميع 
:77::77::77::77: 
الملف الاول من الرابط التالي :
http://www.mediafire.com/?3ram3d623dgbci1 
​


----------



## تولين (31 مايو 2011)

بارك الله بك اخي الكريم وجعله في ميزان حسانتك


----------



## zizo_ppc (3 يوليو 2011)

شكراً لك


----------



## سليمان1 (7 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً يا بشمهندس رائد


----------



## mos_meta (26 يوليو 2011)

مشكور ع المجهود الكبيرررررررررر


----------

